# help look at my 1099 info.



## milooo (Feb 15, 2016)

anyone please help me understand this... 
Gross Fares (Uber Fee included)1 USD 2518.97
Safe Rides Fee USD 60.70
City Fee USD 0.19
Booking fee USD 344.00
TOTAL USD 2923.86

Is uber saying I received $2518.97 that they paid me or $2923.86? I am lost......


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

It says your TOTAL was $ 2,518.97 INCLUDING UBER FEES.
which are at least 25%.
So your share was in the neighborhood of $1,900.00


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

milooo said:


> anyone please help me understand this...
> Gross Fares (Uber Fee included)1 USD 2518.97
> Safe Rides Fee USD 60.70
> City Fee USD 0.19
> ...


Total up the deposits made into your account in 2016. Should match the 1099 after deducting all fees and commissions, etc.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

This exhibit shows that Uber actually takes 33.333% of ride cost.
While you provide the vehicle,the fuel the maintenence,and your time.
Wonder if Uber pays taxes ?
Should be public record.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

I had to file a "redetermination" with the Ct Dept of Social Services this week in order to try to keep my Food Stamps and Medicaid Insurance. I had to admit that I am working as an UBER driver but that my income has been so different, from week to week, that I thought it best that they schedule a hearing so that we could all lay our cards on the table and see where we stand. I do not want to get penalized for with-holding income info. At the same time I do not want to lose the little health insurance I do have.
It will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## milooo (Feb 15, 2016)

lol, so now i am more lost than before asking the question.... how do you come to 1900???
Gross Fares (Uber Fee included)1 USD 2518.97
Safe Rides Fee USD 60.70
City Fee USD 0.19
Booking fee USD 344.00
TOTAL USD 2923.86

2518.97 is this what they paid me all for 2016? or did they pay me 2923.86? if you add up all the fees listed it comes to the 2923.86.. i'm thinking I got paid 2518.97 and the 2923.86 is what uber charged all the rides i took. Thank god I go to a account


----------



## milooo (Feb 15, 2016)

lol also what the hell is this???????????????
OTHER POTENTIAL DEDUCTIONS
Uber Service Fee USD 629.99
On Trip Mileage 2 1336.64 mi.

well i know my miles driven


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> This exhibit shows that Uber actually takes 33.333% of ride cost.
> While you provide the vehicle,the fuel the maintenence,and your time.
> Wonder if Uber pays taxes ?
> Should be public record.


They are "losing" money...


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

milooo said:


> lol also what the hell is this???????????????
> OTHER POTENTIAL DEDUCTIONS
> Uber Service Fee USD 629.99
> On Trip Mileage 2 1336.64 mi.
> ...


2518.97 minus uber fees, safe rider fees, book8ng fees, your total mileage×.54 (not just on trip mileage... look into this) and any other expenses not covered in the Irs 54c /mile deduction. (car washes, part of your cellphone Bill, etc...)

You should be able to deduct ~2 miles for every paid mile. 2.5 if you are creative enough.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> 2518.97 minus uber fees, safe rider fees, book8ng fees, your total mileage×.54 (not just on trip mileage... look into this) and any other expenses not covered in the Irs 54c /mile deduction. (car washes, part of your cellphone Bill, etc...)
> 
> You should be able to deduct ~2 miles for every paid mile. 2.5 if you are creative enough.


This depends on the market, I hit 3 total miles for every paid mile in Orlando


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> This depends on the market, I hit 3 total miles for every paid mile in Orlando


I'm claiming almost 3:1 ...2.79:1 i did have to get a little creative but...


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

1099 are available? i dont have access to mine yet


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

milooo said:


> anyone please help me understand this...
> Gross Fares (Uber Fee included)1 USD 2518.97
> Safe Rides Fee USD 60.70
> City Fee USD 0.19
> ...


The total uber charged the riders was $2923.86, that's before the 25% and booking fees which were renamed from safe rider fee.

Take that $2,518.97 which is what uber is saying the fares were without their booking fee scam. Take 20 or 25% out of that $2,518.97 and that's what you should have gotten to your bank.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> 1099 are available? i dont have access to mine yet


Use the total of deposits to your bank during 2016 to estimate profit/loss on Schedule C, then verify when you get the 1099.


----------



## milooo (Feb 15, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> The total uber charged the riders was $2923.86, that's before the 25% and booking fees which were renamed from safe rider fee.
> 
> Take that $2,518.97 which is what uber is saying the fares were without their booking fee scam. Take 20 or 25% out of that $2,518.97 and that's what you should have gotten to your bank.


so, yes it's 25% they take from me but why don't they list how much they really paid me?? also my miles are way more than the 1300 they listed i know they only log pax miles but damn, i have way more dead miles then i though i would


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

milooo said:


> so, yes it's 25% they take from me but why don't they list how much they really paid me?? also my miles are way more than the 1300 they listed i know they only log pax miles but damn, i have way more dead miles then i though i would


They do that to avoid paying taxes, uber throws the whole fare and all the side fees they take as if they paid you out that whole amount, uber avoids paying tax on it.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

milooo said:


> so, yes it's 25% they take from me but why don't they list how much they really paid me?? also my miles are way more than the 1300 they listed i know they only log pax miles but damn, i have way more dead miles then i though i would


Yes count all the miles, all dead miles and on trip miles. Uber also doesn't count the miles you drive after you accept trip and before you start trip.

Use the IRS maximum tax write off of $0.54 per mile which covers everything like gas, maintaince, car payment, insurance, everything related to operating a motor vehicle. Even if your actual per mile costs are lower than $0.54, always take the max IRS is offering.

You shouldn't be paying much of any tax on uber driving, I paid like $400 last year on $20k uber earnings lol that's why it's such a scam.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

https://selfemployed.intuit.com/login

If you didn't get that, good luck.


----------



## milooo (Feb 15, 2016)

so will uber mail me a copy of the 1099 form????


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

milooo said:


> 2518.97 is this what they paid me all for 2016? or did they pay me 2923.86?


They paid you the exact amount that was deposited into your bank account. With you asking an Internet forum how much you made I can conclude that you aren't too good at bookkeeping. You should already know the amount you made for 2016 without any paperwork from Uber.


----------



## milooo (Feb 15, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> They paid you the exact amount that was deposited into your bank account. With you asking an Internet forum how much you made I can conclude that you aren't too good at bookkeeping. You should already know the amount you made for 2016 without any paperwork from Uber.


why would I need to keep that info if at the end of the year uber sends me a 1099 form with this info on it????? i can go online and see my bank account and add it up but just figured they would give me that info for taxes.


----------



## milooo (Feb 15, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> They paid you the exact amount that was deposited into your bank account. With you asking an Internet forum how much you made I can conclude that you aren't too good at bookkeeping. You should already know the amount you made for 2016 without any paperwork from Uber.


well that took 2 minutes to do. I just printed out all they paid me.


----------



## milooo (Feb 15, 2016)

1893.18 uber paid me for 2016. But if 1099 says 2518.97 gross, then gross is what I have to file for taxes. Correct??????


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

milooo said:


> 1893.18 uber paid me for 2016. But if 1099 says 2518.97 gross, then gross is what I have to file for taxes. Correct??????


Gross is what you start with, and after subtracting Uber's various fees you should have a figure that matches your deposits. 
On Shedule C you will show all those fees, along with your business mileage, business use of your cell phone, etc as expenses, and deductible from your gross income in order to arrive at your net profit ( or loss.)
As for waiting for Uber to tell you what you made, "trust but verify." You're going to be paying taxes based on the numbers, so you want accuracy. Has Uber ever made an error in computing your trips, ratings, pay, etc ?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

milooo said:


> 1893.18 uber paid me for 2016. But if 1099 says 2518.97 gross, then gross is what I have to file for taxes. Correct??????


That $2518.97 is your gross. Now the difference between the two is Uber fees. The $1893.18 is your new adjusted gross. This figure is where you deduct your driving expenses from to arrive at your net income. If you have more than 3700 miles driving then your tax burden is zero.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

milooo said:


> well that took 2 minutes to do. I just printed out all they paid me.


Always keep good bookkeeping records so that you can verify.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

^^^ this.


----------



## milooo (Feb 15, 2016)

I have 1336 miles from uber on trips. with dead miles i have right around 3000 miles. I own a lawn business to so i have a accountant that does my taxes but i like to know whats what. I guess this year accountant has to file 2 schedule c forms.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

milooo said:


> I have 1336 miles from uber on trips. with dead miles i have right around 3000 miles. I own a lawn business to so i have a accountant that does my taxes but i like to know whats what. I guess this year accountant has to file 2 schedule c forms.


Yep. Different business categories.


----------

